# 1936 Elgin Bluebird - Progress!



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 23, 2016)

Old bluebird project of mine finally gaining momentum as I slowly hone my tig welding skills. 

I acquired the frame with some very old sheet metal patches brazed around the seat tube and top tube junction.  This was the worse part of the bike so I decided to start there.

Some great advice from Buffardi and Frazier was enough to give me the confidence to start cutting into the 80 year old frame.

Here's how it started...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 23, 2016)

More damage to the bottom with cracks and thin spots from rust through circled with a sharpie.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2016)

:eek:


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 23, 2016)

Then hours (and hours) of grinding, filing, cutting, sanding to clean the area.  Also started by fabbing in new metal for the top plate.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 23, 2016)

Bottom plate.  Complex curves... no english wheel    So I used a ball-peen and anvil to stretch and mash it into shape.  Then about a billion tiny taps to smooth it out.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 23, 2016)

See, its like riding. A bike. Nice job!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 23, 2016)

Side section...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 23, 2016)

Shaping and Filing down...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 23, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> See, its like riding. A bike. Nice job!




Riding a bike:  Still way easier.  And I'll probably forget everything I'm learning here by next summer!


----------



## mike j (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice job, a lot of work. I thought that nothing ever rusts out in sunny California.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 23, 2016)

mike j said:


> Nice job, a lot of work. I thought that nothing ever rusts out in sunny California.




It doesn't    But this bike came from a barn out east.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 23, 2016)

Great job Steve!


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice fab work Steve, fantastic job.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 23, 2016)

very nicely done looks good  from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2016)

WOW! Nice work!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 24, 2016)

Great work!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2016)

I hope you have a pic of this bike when Tyler first got it because that will make an awesome before and after! Good luck with the restoration. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 24, 2016)

Amazing crafting! Definately worth the effort for a Bluebird! For a minute, I thought this was the one Shawn scored out here in Charlotte.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 24, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Shaping and Filing down...
> 
> View attachment 332203 View attachment 332205




I'm impressed!!


----------



## higgens (Jun 25, 2016)

Nice looking good!!


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 25, 2016)

Looks very nice
Great job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## szathmarig (Jun 26, 2016)

I don't know much about bluebirds because I collect CWC bikes, so my question, is the tank part of the frame?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2016)

szathmarig said:


> I don't know much about bluebirds because I collect CWC bikes, so my question, is the tank part of the frame?




Yes it is. That's why when one of these is screwed up it takes time, patience, and talent to restore properly. V/r Shawn


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 17, 2016)

After some careful consideration, I decided to use lead as a final filler and shaping medium.  Working on old cars, I have become pretty comfortable with bondo but I thought I'd try something new.  





Before lead work


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 17, 2016)

After lead work.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 17, 2016)

Still have some tiny voids to go over but ultimately quite happy with the results, and in my opinion well worth the exposure to fatal lead toxins.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Aug 17, 2016)

looks great


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 20, 2016)

Looks great man!! What ever you do dont try to fill the voids with more lead. It will be worse. Just use  filler primer and scratch fill for finishing.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Be cool to see how many BBs are on the September Cyclone Coaster Ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 20, 2016)

Let's see more photo's Steve


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 20, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Looks great man!! What ever you do dont try to fill the voids with more lead. It will be worse. Just use  filler primer and scratch fill for finishing.




Aw man, I f@#%~ed up!  Tried to finish fill some tiny voids w more lead withouth reading your post first.  Oh well.  I melted it all away and started from scratch.  Looks good again.  I might use allmetal or plastic for the last bits.  Not too worried though as I've noticed factory fill jobs were not perfect in appearance.  

Thanks anyway Joe


----------



## rickyd (Aug 20, 2016)

This type of work is beyond my skillset, congrats.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 20, 2016)

Yeah, 
I'm whining and crying over the condition of my bird, and then I see what you guys have done to resurrect your birds.
I'm not worthy!


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 20, 2016)

Don't be ashamed of using Bondo. The Big 3 have been using the stuff on the assembly line since the day after it was invented!


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 22, 2016)

Id love to learn and know how to do metal/fab work


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 22, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks guys!  Not sure if this one will be ready in time for the Sears ride though.  Next year for sure!


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 24, 2016)

Im gonna try to make the ride next year too!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 24, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Thanks guys!  Not sure if this one will be ready in time for the Sears ride though.  Next year for sure!



You can do it Steve.  Bring it as a work in progress


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 24, 2016)

Let me know if you need any help or anything.


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 25, 2016)

Great job!  Please continue with photos as you go along.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 25, 2016)

I thought I'd work on something different today.  This is a bluebird speedometer that I was able to piece together with Stewart Warner parts from an old tachometer.  These tachometers share the same shallow profile, bezel, domed lens and needle.  I used one of the speedo decals that I had printed awhile back.  While it will never function as a working speedometer, its virtually indistinguishable from an original once installed.  

I have a correct NOS speedo that I will eventually install with cable and drive basket, but for the moment this one will look more at home on my weathered bird.  

A little walnut woodstain on the decal, and no one should ever know that its a replica except for me.  ..And anyone who reads this post.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Aug 25, 2016)

I see that the wood stain worked pretty good.  I use it to age all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 25, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I see that the wood stain worked pretty good.  I use it to age all kinds of stuff.




Without a plan in mind, I walked over to my shop cabinet to discover an empty can of WD40, carb cleaner, and wood stain.  I guess I got lucky!  Thanks for the encouragement earlier.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 26, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 27, 2016)

Approaching midnight on a Saturday... Is anyone else still tinkering on a project?  I put another 10 hours into the bluebird frame today with some notable progress!  

Finish filled, sanded, cleaned and primed in oxide red.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 27, 2016)

The fork was in need of some straightening.  I was able to get my hands on a straight Skylark fork for referance.  Thanks Scott!



 

 You can see my mangled original placed on top of a fork with the correct profile.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 27, 2016)

A torch, many hours of trial and error, some critical tools borrowed, a sourdough jack and two diet cokes later...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 27, 2016)

And in the excitement knocked over the frame and put a good dent in one side.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Aug 28, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> And in the excitement knocked over the frame and put a good dent in one side.




OUCH! Why does that kind of stuff always happen? 
I can relate, yesterday I was finally painting a pedal car that I've spent months working on. I had it hanging from a hook on my garage door. I got it all finished and it looked pretty good- then I decided to go into the house and closed the garage door behind me....whoops! Car came crashing down and I will be starting the repainting process today.

Great work on the BB. You will get there! Minor setbacks are part of EVERY project.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Looks a lot better than it did here! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 28, 2016)

Wow!
Looking really good, Steve.
The fork looked beyond help.
You are a true miracle worker.


----------



## ballooney (Aug 28, 2016)

Loving this thread...superb work!  I can't wait to see your next post.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 28, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks a lot better than it did here! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 354287




I knew when I passed this project along to you it was in good hands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 28, 2016)

Alienbaby17 said:


> OUCH! Why does that kind of stuff always happen?
> I can relate, yesterday I was finally painting a pedal car that I've spent months working on. I had it hanging from a hook on my garage door. I got it all finished and it looked pretty good- then I decided to go into the house and closed the garage door behind me....whoops! Car came crashing down and I will be starting the repainting process today.
> 
> Great work on the BB. You will get there! Minor setbacks are part of EVERY project.




Sounds like something I would have done!  That sort of thing seems to happen to me very frequently.  I don't even get upset anymore or use creative vocabulary.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 30, 2016)

Mocked up for the Sears-Ride this weekend. I don't currently have the correct front fender so my options are to run this Wald(?) fender or ride without fenders.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 30, 2016)

I wanted to use these unique Torrington handlebars I picked up from Rust Junky, but the bluebird grips were just a bit too long.  An old mtb handlebar was sacraficed to add an additional 1.25" to each end.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 30, 2016)

Good eye for style Steve!!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 31, 2016)

Awesome Steve!
run those fenders since you have them primed to match. looks great.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Aug 31, 2016)

Steve..thanks for showin' off your talents ...dandy for sure....


----------



## StoneWoods (Aug 31, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 355196 Mocked up for the Sears-Ride this weekend. I don't currently have the correct front fender so my options are to run this Wald(?) fender or ride without fenders.



Woah. It looks awesome like that


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 31, 2016)

I didn't realize this was Tyler's old bike.  I'm super impressed with your fork straightening job, I thought that thing was toast.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 31, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I didn't realize this was Tyler's old bike.  I'm super impressed with your fork straightening job, I thought that thing was toast.




It was toast when I had it. 

Now it's a nice buttery biscuit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 31, 2016)

I was with Steve and Jamie at Joe's house today.  I swung may bike by so Steve could get some measurements.  It looks like Steve will be ready to roll this weekend and Jamie might be able to get two of them rolling.  I can't wait to see them in person.


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 10, 2016)

Steve it's a great job your doing there keep it up.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 27, 2016)

Damn man, I'm impressed!


----------



## StoneWoods (Sep 29, 2016)

Alienbaby17 said:


> OUCH! Why does that kind of stuff always happen?
> I can relate, yesterday I was finally painting a pedal car that I've spent months working on. I had it hanging from a hook on my garage door. I got it all finished and it looked pretty good- then I decided to go into the house and closed the garage door behind me....whoops! Car came crashing down and I will be starting the repainting process today.
> 
> Great work on the BB. You will get there! Minor setbacks are part of EVERY project.



I was in a similar situation, just not as catastrophic. I had a wire hanging from the garage door rails and on this wire were 72 freshly painted spokes. I close the garage door before I leave and the door caught the wire and got the door goobered up meanwhile 2 feet over ITS RAINING SPOKES!!! Ding ding ding ding said the spokes as the hit the dirty concrete floor. Crap. I'm late, and can't leave the garage door half open, AND THE POOR SPOKES. So I stayed later fixed the door picked up the spokes, counted them, 63, 64, 65, . Till this day 3 are still hiding amongst the pile of random parts I haven't organized... Oh and the spokes are for a traditional hot rod bike repaint. Just a cheapo late 60s Murray frame.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 19, 2017)

Its been a minute since I last dedicated some time to my Bluebird project.  I've been wanting to get fenders installed ever since the Coasters Sears September ride.

I had initially planned to modify a skylark fender that I acquired.  This part was swapped out, however, for a Robin rear fender which shared an identical profile to the bluebird/skylark/robin front.  

The idea to weld a Bluebird fender tip to a robin rear was a suggestion from Jim Frazier to help reduce the amount of welding on the very thin fender sheet metal.

 It worked!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 19, 2017)

A silver skylark front overlaps a yellow Robin rear to illustrate the matching profile.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 19, 2017)

Robin fenders dont grow on trees.  I measured 18 times and cut once.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 19, 2017)

... got a little excited with the progress and forgot to take photos of the welding work.  A skim layer of filler drying in this photo.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 19, 2017)

Primer drying in these photos.


----------



## None (Jan 19, 2017)

Holy smokes! Amazing work Steve!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 19, 2017)

A borrowed Skylark fender brace served as a template.  A hand file and bar stock helped me get the edges lazor straight.  

Drilled out the old rusted screws and re-tapped the brace mounts on the fork ends.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 19, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Holy smokes! Amazing work Steve!




Thanks!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 19, 2017)

Also borrowed a fender roller from a friend to work out some dents and wrinkles. Before/After


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> A borrowed Skylark fender brace served as a template.




Better come back unmolested! 

Nice work Stove!!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 19, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Better come back unmolested!




Of course!  Taking good care of her. There she is, safe and very unmolested-like

Thanks again Brodozer!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 19, 2017)

Still some holes to repair on that fender before I can paint.  Also need to add the factory style reinforcement plates on the underside where it connects to the fork and where the bird ornament mounts.


----------



## higgens (Jan 19, 2017)

Turned out good!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2017)

Amazing work, Steve.
It's getting close. I'm sure you're excited to have it looking so good considering how it looked when you started.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Looks like you are getting close. Have you decided on color? The before and after on this one will be unbelievable! V/r Shawn


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 20, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like you are getting close. Have you decided on color? The before and after on this one will be unbelievable! V/r Shawn




Very certain it will be the earlier light blue w red details; not too shiny and lightly patina'd.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 20, 2017)

Steve it looks great can't wait to see it done [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 20, 2017)

Got a little more time in on that front fender today.  Welded in unwanted holes and cracks. Some welds better than others.. still learning.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 20, 2017)

Ground smooth and ready for new brace holes.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 20, 2017)

Call me in the morning.  You said you needed some measurements.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 12, 2017)

Wrapped up work on the front fender.  Reinforcement plates made and tacked into place where the fork and ornament will mount.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 12, 2017)

Made some brackets for the rear fender as well.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 12, 2017)

Ready for paint!
...and electrical
...and wheel building
...and grip rings,
...and pedals and..


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 12, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 421708 View attachment 421709
> Ready for paint!
> ...and electrical
> ...and wheel building
> ...



Steve, what rims are those?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 12, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Steve, what rims are those?




Velocity Blunt 35's mounted to a Sachs 2-speed rear and a sealed bearing high flange front.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 12, 2017)

..and blacked out Fat Franks


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Call me in the morning.  You said you needed some measurements.



Whoa...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 12, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Velocity Blunt 35's mounted to a Sachs 2-speed rear and a sealed bearing high flange front.



Thanks Steve, thought so,was just making sure.....I'm working on a project....


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 12, 2017)

Looking good Steve. Looks very sleek with those flat bars.

You making the grip rings ?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 12, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Thanks Steve, thought so,was just making sure.....I'm working on a





CWCMAN said:


> Looking good Steve. Looks very sleek with bars.
> 
> You making the grip rings ?




Thanks!   I was planning to, but I ended up with some original ones.  They aren't perfect but I plan to use original parts in original finish whenever possible on this project.


----------



## None (Feb 12, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 421708 View attachment 421709
> Ready for paint!
> ...and electrical
> ...and wheel building
> ...




:eek: Freakin' awesome @Velocipedist Co.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 13, 2017)

Flat bars and no rack is bitchin!!


----------



## Barto (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow, you really brought this legend back to life.   Flat bars are killer...also, what are those pedals, nice style lines...unless they're 200 bucks...I think I need a set.  What size are those rims - they look really great... Overall really nice fab work and thread, nice skills.

BART


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2017)

I love the look but what's wrong with that seat-clamp? Something is very amiss there.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Barto said:


> Wow, you really brought this legend back to life.   Flat bars are killer...also, what are those pedals, nice style lines...unless they're 200 bucks...I think I need a set.  What size are those rims - they look really great... Overall really nice fab work and thread, nice skills.
> 
> BART




Those pedals are Bluebird pedals and I think just a set of repo pedal blocks is $100 so don't go looking for a set of these on the cheap! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2017)

Barto said:


> ..also, what are those pedals, nice style lines...unless they're 200 bucks...I think I need a set.
> 
> BART



Ha ha I bet you could post a wtb thread and offer $1200 bucks and get only crickets. I've never seen an original set sell on the open market.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Ha ha I bet you could post a wtb thread and offer $1200 bucks and get only crickets. I've never seen an original set sell on the open market.



You're telling me


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 13, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I love the look but what's wrong with that seat-clamp? Something is very amiss there.
> 
> View attachment 422116





I inverted the clamp so that I could sit higher to endure the Sears ride this past September.  I agree that it would look much better lower to the frame.   I would have typically raised the post but I was trying to disguise the obnoxious rust/no rust line on the post at the time.

In hindsite, I should have never compromised asthetics for comfort.

Btw, how's your BB coming along? Any changes?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 13, 2017)

Barto said:


> Wow, you really brought this legend back to life.   Flat bars are killer...also, what are those pedals, nice style lines...unless they're 200 bucks...I think I need a set.  What size are those rims - they look really great... Overall really nice fab work and thread, nice skills.
> 
> BART




Thanks!

Pedals are reproduction.  I'll be restoring a set of correct ones in the coming weeks to replace these.

Rims are 26" blunts.  Tires are Schwalbe fat franks.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Btw, how's your BB coming along? Any changes?



Sadly I haven't even put the fork back in it since I took it apart to bring it home. I do a lot more storing of bikes than restoring. It's in the queue but there's about a half dozen bikes ahead of it. I'm currently averaging about zero completed bike projects per year so at this rate  It could take a while. At least it's not exposed to the elements like it was where the previous owner had it.


----------



## toyman (Feb 25, 2017)

Can you tell me how to take the speedometer out and back in.I have a cable for mine but cant figure out how to get the speedo out to install it


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2017)

toyman said:


> Can you tell me how to take the speedometer out and back in.I have a cable for mine but cant figure out how to get the speedo out to install it



There is a flat, spring steel piece that locks in the tank--looks like this. V/r Shawn


----------



## toyman (Feb 25, 2017)

How does it come out?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2017)

toyman said:


> How does it come out?



You reach into the tank and rotate it until it unlocks. The ends hook under two metal tabs on each side welded to the underneath of the top of the tank if that makes any sense. If you have a small mechanics mirror look inside the tank and you'll see what I mean. V/r Shawn


----------



## toyman (Feb 25, 2017)

I do see it now.Tried to move it,but my hand isnt strong enough to push it high enough to free it.


----------



## catfish (Feb 25, 2017)

toyman said:


> I do see it now.Tried to move it,but my hand isnt strong enough to push it high enough to free it.



Can you post a photo of the speedo, and the tank around it? You might have the one that is held in place with two screws.


----------



## toyman (Feb 25, 2017)

I looked inside with a flashlight andvcan see it.It is thevone like you described.It it just so stiff that I cant push it high enough to release it


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 20, 2017)

Over the past few months, I disassembled the Bluebird and had the entire frame blasted (but not the lead filled areas) so that I could properly prep the frame for paint.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 20, 2017)

... and then tried my hand at a patina paint job.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 20, 2017)

...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Kstone (Jun 20, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 484937 View attachment 484938 View attachment 484939




Daaaaaaaaaangggg

As a professional artist, I tip my hat to that created patina


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jun 20, 2017)

From barn in Pennsylvania about to be scrapped, to my shop here in Georgia, to you. This bike is now officially saved.

Great work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sccruiser (Jun 20, 2017)

That Patina job  is insane...!  Thats a Masterpiece brother.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 20, 2017)

OMG! Even on the macro setting it looks like the real deal. Incredible, and great color choice too!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 20, 2017)

WOW! that looks real nice Steve.  Great job on the patina.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2017)

I'll add to what everyone else said and say "double wow"! You need to share the secret of how you achieved that look. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2017)

I vote to keep your trade secrets under wraps!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 20, 2017)

Masterpiece - well done !!!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jun 20, 2017)

Unbelievable job Steve, that is beautiful work.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 20, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I vote to keep your trade secrets under wraps!



No way, I want to see a 10 hour Youtube tutorial detailing every step of the process.


----------



## Dave K (Jun 20, 2017)

Amazing!!!!   Please do a tutorial on your methods.


----------



## rickyd (Jun 21, 2017)

!!!!!!!!


----------



## None (Jun 21, 2017)

Badass Steve! Bitchen bluebird!  You did such an amazing job with that bike.


----------



## bikiba (Jun 21, 2017)

im not really in to these bikes as much as others... but this is an amazing job! Can we see some more pix? a side and front view?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 21, 2017)

bikiba said:


> im not really in to these bikes as much as others... but this is an amazing job! Can we see some more pix? a side and front view?




I'll try to post some better photos


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 21, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 484929 View attachment 484930 ... and then tried my hand at a patina paint job.



very nicely  done looks good to me , like the colour !!!!from bicycle larry


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 21, 2017)

A few more photos.  I'll post some better ones once I get the chance.  Not happy with rivets so those along with some other hardware will get swapped out soon.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 21, 2017)

And thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## None (Jun 21, 2017)

This is so awesome.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2017)

Call me the skeptic, but I find that hard to believe, Steve.
If so, you are the Master Faux.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 21, 2017)

It looks good rackless, So clean...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 21, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Call me the skeptic, but I find that hard to believe, Steve.
> If so, you are the Master Faux.




I work in layers, using several types of brushes to apply color instead of spraying, and to blend as each layer dries.

I spent 3 nights in the shop working on the battery door alone.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 21, 2017)

Here are some parts in different phases.  Some scratches are actually scratches that I added while others are brushed in...


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 21, 2017)

Great work Steve and a great bike JAF/CO  JIM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 21, 2017)

And I try to work with existing pits in the metal, filling them with darker color to make it more realistic.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 21, 2017)

@Vintage Paintworx helped point me in the right direction.  Most of the techniques I used to apply color were my own invention after a lot of trial and error. The frame was stripped and repainted a couple times before I was happy with the results.


----------



## catfish (Jun 21, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> @Vintage Paintworx helped point me in the right direction.  Most of the techniques I used to apply color were my own invention after a lot of trial and error. The frame was stripped and repainted a couple times before I was happy with the results.




I wish you filmed the whole process and made a how to video for youtube.


----------



## rickyd (Jun 21, 2017)

..


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm not surprised after seeing what you did with the Tank on the Robin.  You're definitely on the right track. Good work


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 21, 2017)

Amazing work man! Looks great!


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 22, 2017)

Simply, outstanding.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 22, 2017)

Steve, since this bike is so extraordinary, could you get together with Scott aka Rustjunkie, and put together a montage from when Tyler first pulled it out of that snow bank until your masterful completion.
It would be great to be able to condense the whole process from beginning to end without the interruptions.
Maybe something for the Restoration Tips forum?
Just a thought.
This build is definitely something that future generations need to see.


----------



## None (Jun 22, 2017)

These pictures do not do this bicycle justice. It's is even more beautiful in person!


----------



## catfish (Jun 22, 2017)

How about a step by step how too book?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 22, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Steve, since this bike is so extraordinary, could you get together with Scott aka Rustjunkie, and put together a montage from when Tyler first pulled it out of that snow bank until your masterful completion.
> It would be great to be able to condense the whole process from beginning to end without the interruptions.
> Maybe something for the Restoration Tips forum?
> Just a thought.
> This build is definitely something that future generations need to see.




Awesome idea on the before and after Marty! But I'm hardly the expert to be giving advice on this stuff. I mostly studied the  bikes being built by @TRM and @Vintage Paintworx very closely for ideas and inspiration.


----------



## Pauliemon (Jun 22, 2017)

Stellar fab work!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 22, 2017)

More detail work..

@JAF/CO created a light/horn button assembly for the bluebird.  I busted out the modeling paints and got to work matching an original.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 22, 2017)

Original in the background.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 22, 2017)

This thread reads like a great book with amazing art! Words can hardly describe what happened from page 1 to page 8. From the frame repairs, the fork resurrection, the front fender fixes, and that patina paint job is out of this world! I've learned a few things here, but looks like you really listened to how others do things and really put your stamp on it. Two thumbs way the f#@k up! Outstanding job! Joe


----------



## RustyK (Jun 23, 2017)

This is really awesome to see what can be done


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 24, 2017)

Well, in an attempt to stop the chemical reaction that I implemented to create much of that dusty rust texture, I think I killed some of the realism of my patina work 

I used a clearcoat that I was told would dry flat and colorless.

I dont like it as much but at least I can touch and handle the bike without rubbing off my work.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 24, 2017)

Also, aside from killing some texture, it also added some unwanted sheen


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 24, 2017)

Fortunately, I can build more texture on top to correct the problem.  It will just require a few more hours.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 24, 2017)

[emoji106]use a little tripped 000 steel wool or an old wool shirt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 24, 2017)

JAF/CO said:


> [emoji106]use a little tripped 000 steel wool or an old wool shirt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you, Jim.

I tried steel wool but it removed the rust color I created before killing the gloss.  Maybe 1000 sandpaper?

I also thought I would add a thicker layer of clear coat and then try steel wool again.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 24, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Thank you, Jim.
> 
> I tried steel wool but it removed the rust color I created before killing the gloss.  Maybe 1000 sandpaper?
> 
> I also thought I would add a thicker layer of clear coat and then try steel wool again.




Maybe emery cloth?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 24, 2017)

Or burlap ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 24, 2017)

Good suggestions.  It looks like I'll be doing some experimenting.

Thank you


----------



## mike j (Jun 24, 2017)

Beautiful job all around. I have to admit that I never really felt the love for crust, but this crust I love. Fantastic.


----------



## kreika (Jun 24, 2017)

That's not the original finish? Geez sir you are the reigning patina master!!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 24, 2017)

Shwwww..
Clear coat crisis averted.  Steel wool and touch ups seemed to work best.  Thanks again for the suggestions!

And faux buttons look right at home. (That shiny screw looks a little suspect though)


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 24, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Shwwww..
> Clear coat crisis averted.  Steel wool and touch ups seemed to work best.  Thanks again for the suggestions!
> 
> And faux buttons look right at home. (That shiny screw looks a little suspect though)
> View attachment 486912 View attachment 486913



I am really enjoying this post! Thanks for taking the time to work on it!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 24, 2017)

mfhemi1969 said:


> I am really enjoying this post! Thanks for taking the time to work on it!




I've enjoyed sharing and the feedback has been encouraging.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 24, 2017)

We're not worthy, we're not worthy!


----------



## poolboy1 (Jun 25, 2017)

WOW!!! Very nice buddy.... I have not been on here in a minute... GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 25, 2017)

You can also use a matting agent in your clear if you mix it yourself. That saves the re-abrading. I really like your results!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 25, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> You can also use a matting agent in your clear if you mix it yourself. That saves the re-abrading. I really like your results!




I'll have to try that next time.  Is it entirely colorless?


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 25, 2017)

Yes generally. Depending on what kind of base medium your using you can chose one that mixes well. PM me if you want sometime. I used to do ceramics restoration where color/texture/level of gloss match was critical. There are a couple ways to do it. I would often get the final finish just right with some mattting agent in the clear and by knocking the excess shine off the with a superfine sponge.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 25, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> Yes generally. Depending on what kind of base medium your using you can chose one that mixes well. PM me if you want sometime. I used to do ceramics restoration where color/texture/level of gloss match was critical. There are a couple ways to do it. I would often get the final finish by knocking of the excess shine of the final with superfine sponge.




Thanks!


----------



## TRM (Jun 26, 2017)

I saw it when Tyler had it and I would never guess that it's the same bike. As everyone else has pointed out, the patina is dead on!
Incredible job!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 28, 2017)

That was a Restoration Movie in Progress with a Touch of Schooling!!!!
Super Nice!!!


----------



## Djshakes (Jun 29, 2017)

Awesome job.  Hit me up on PM and I can give you a secret for the rivets the way I do mine.  Will look OG in four days.


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 6, 2017)

Steve your bb is gorgeous great work!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Sep 11, 2017)

Wow Steve that is amazing work. It's great to see someone put in the time and effort to bring back a bike and revive it so it can be enjoyed by you and everyone else in the hobby that gets a chance to see it.Thank you for posting the progress on this project.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2017)

A few pics of Steve's amazing Bluebird at last week's Cyclone Coasters Sears September Ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2017)

A few more pics posted by other Cabe members...
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/second-annual-cyclone-coasters-sears-september-ride.115435/


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 13, 2017)

Wow man, a true piece of art...congratulations Steve. What's next? the Lindy?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 14, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Wow man, a true piece of art...congratulations Steve. What's next? the Lindy?




Actually started work on the Lindy again today!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 14, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Actually started work on the Lindy again today!




Cool man! I love Lindys, I have this hanging in my wall.


----------



## catfish (Sep 15, 2017)

I can't wait to see it. I'm sure you will do an amazing job on it.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 24, 2017)

Ok, I think I'm done kinda.  Made some trim tabs to hold that eyebrow in place, painted the rack, and added one of Joe's fender ornaments.

For nostalgic purposes, I chose to leave the saddle and bars that were on the bike when it was pulled out of that old barn.  I like the idea that they were likely used by the original owner.

I opted for some busted original grips.  Still not too proud of that battery door latch mechanism, maybe I'll improve that later.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 24, 2017)

BEFORE:




AFTER:


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2017)

Prodigious!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 24, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Prodigious!




I have to be honest, I had to google that word.  Thanks Marty!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 24, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I have to be honest, I had to google that word.  Thanks Marty!



I was just going to say the same thing...lol.  Darn you Marty!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 24, 2017)

Awesome journey with this bike - well done!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Oct 25, 2017)

just too "FLAMBASTIC"...............I'll peek at these pix ALL morning long......


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3228464313...97&_trkparms=gh1g=I322846431382.N34.S2.R1.TR3


----------



## Scribble (Oct 27, 2017)

Beautiful job


----------



## lounging (Dec 1, 2017)

Super Fantastic!!!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 9, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but since the bike just sold I have a few questions to ask the Bluebird experts. I read the resto thread and am impressed with how well it came out. Lots of time and effort and well worth it it seems. I don't know what the final sale price was. The asking price was $10k. If it sold for this amount or near it what is an original Bluebird worth ? I guess they're more rare than I imagined. Anyone care to elaborate ? Thanks !


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2018)

There are many more restored than original Bluebirds out there. I still wouldn't call an original BB rare compared to say a '37 or '38 original RMS. Desirability and demand is what drives the price of these. Earlier this year or late last year an original paint bike with minor issues hit $14k on Ebay although I know that was not the true price of the bike. I think the market price of an original BB would be in the $13-17k range depending on condition, color, and who the players are when it hit the market. V/r Shawn


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 15, 2018)

I agree, that sounds like a very realistic spread for current value.


----------



## Scribble (Aug 15, 2018)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I agree, that sounds like a very realistic spread for current value.









May I post this to my Instagram


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 15, 2018)

Scribble said:


> View attachment 853231
> 
> 
> May I post this to my Instagram




  Ha!  be my guest


----------



## Whizzerpro (May 4, 2020)

Amazing job.  Beautiful.


----------



## HARPO (May 10, 2020)

After looking through all the photos and the work that was done...I'm speechless......BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Pondo (May 7, 2021)

This came out incredibly well.  Very beautiful job, awesome patina paint.  Just amazing.  Very, very well done!


----------

